# Adobe Flash Player Solution



## jaymax (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there any solution or workaround for using Adobe Flash Player (plugin) in Firefox  9.0.1 or Opera 12.02
on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0. ?  Have tried almost everything I could find !


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

Update your ports, firefox is currently at version 15.0.1. 

www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 works fine.


----------



## izotov (Sep 11, 2012)

jaymax said:
			
		

> Is there any solution or workaround for using Adobe Flash Player (plugin) in Firefox  9.0.1 or Opera 12.02
> on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0. ?



I followed the directions for Opera found in the handbook for the Linux compatibility and for the browser. Now it works fine for me.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 12, 2012)

I did the update, but on the make got the following -

```
# make install clean
====> You must check at least one option in the GNOME multi
====> You must select one and only one option from the TOOLKIT single
*** Error code 1
```
Now, there is a Makefile.options & a Makefile.webplugins file part of the new option system. I guess these must be configured in here, could you please direct!

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

There are options with a label, GNOME for example, pick at least one option. There's another label; TOOLKIT, pick one.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 12, 2012)

I do get that, its the mechanics of implementing it. Traditionally, I would get a table coming up during the make and I would make the selection there. Alternately, I could have edited the Makefile to create the arguments in compilation - but here I am not sure what to do. 

There is the Makefile.options file but I am unsure as to its customization and interfacing with the Makefile. 

The same can be said for the Makefile.webplugins file which apparently is to be used post installation. Directing to a Tutorial may be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't edit the Makefile(s). 

`# make config`

See ports(7).


----------



## jaymax (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I did do an edit before your reply came in. I added an 
"include Makefile.options"
to the Makefile, then 'make' presented the option table. I made an error requiring a conflict edit. Then on a re-make the option table failed to be presented, I had to rem it out, then it ran OK, except for several stalls in some dependencies. Could this be because I was working  through a KDE interface? 

I've looked again at the port's config page, but I can't still find any reference to the usage of a "Makefile.options" file, there is also a "Makefile.webplugins" in the ports distro.

Any advise on how to use these?


----------

